

Peter Thiel's Interview Question Has Been Put into a Mobile App - adambrod
http://blonk.co/posts/kfSTDdzgjopabehdH

======
jeffehobbs
Who cares? Congratulations on ripping someone off, I guess?

------
g4dyr
This App seems to work

~~~
typage
thanks, our goal is to expedite the hiring process

------
fatjokes
Uh... so what's the interview question?

~~~
spigoon
From FTA: "What is something you believe that nearly no one agrees with you
on?"

